
Android App built with R Shiny - easports611
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.ericrayanderson.housingindexprices&hl=en
======
easports611
This is an Android app that uses the Webview function to serve an R Shiny app.
The shiny app is hosted on shinyapps.io.

